# hit and run



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2013)

I was riding home this evening at about 7:30pm just passed St. Ives doing about 22-24mph when a car approaching me from behind decided not to pull out to pass me but instead to drive straight into the back of me at 45+mph sending me flying. I flew for 14m. Bike is mashed, rear wheel rim snapped totally in two and bent right around, rear stays out of alignment what else I don't know yet. Me I am very very sore right shoulder and right side. I think I might have landed on my panniers, don't know how, or edge of verge road as I now see I am quite muddy as well as lots of heavy scuff marks to the back of my jacket and shorts. The driver slowed to pull into side about 50 yds ahead but almost immediately drove off. Unfortunately I was only able to get the briefest glimpse of the registration as the car drove off as I was lying in the road wondering if I were dead. Police on this occasion were excellent, even arranging for a van to come to take me and bike home. They also called for ambulance but I said I felt bruised and battered but basically ok and there were probably others who needed it more than me and in any case I didn't fancy spending 4 hours in A&E getting told to go home and take it easy for a few days.

Police are now trying to trace the car. It won't be going very far as there was what looked like engine coolant on the road from the impact which likely caused damage to it's radiator or adjacent pipework meaning it is now leaking and must also have caused quite a bit of damage to the front bumper, shattered the number plate, etc.


----------



## simon.r (3 Oct 2013)

Hope they get the driver.

It may be worth getting yourself checked over at A and E to be on the safe side?

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and resolution.


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Oct 2013)

I thought you ran a camera but I must be wrong.
With getting hit from the rear at 30+mph I would have gone to hospital just to check everything is ok on the outside and in. With that sort of speed anything could have happened internally. 
Very nasty incident.


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2013)

Glad you're relatively Ok and hope they catch the cowardly gits soon 

What's your feeling on how they didn't see you? Mobile phone?


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2013)

simon.r said:


> Hope they get the driver.
> 
> It may be worth getting yourself checked over at A and E to be on the safe side?
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery and resolution.



Thanks. You may well be right. I will see how I feel in the morning, very stiff I should imagine. Maybe make an appointment to see my GP.

I just feel angry that some one can be so incompetent to drive into the back of me and then such a low life as to drive off when I am lying possibly seriously injured in the road. I have an Exposure Red rear light powered by their triple cell which is extremely bright. Every one else at night passes with a very large margin. It is unforgivable not to stop when you have clearly hit some one. Plus there is all the reflective Scotchlite on my panniers and on my jacket.


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Thanks. You may well be right. I will see how I feel in the morning, very stiff I should imagine. *Maybe make an appointment to see my GP.*
> 
> I just feel angry that some one can be so incompetent to drive into the back of me and then such a low life as to drive off when I am lying possibly seriously injured in the road. I have an Exposure Red rear light powered by their triple cell which is extremely bright. Every one else at night passes with a very large margin. It is unforgivable not to stop when you have clearly hit some one. Plus there is all the reflective Scotchlite on my panniers and on my jacket.



At night, didn't see a good quality bright light and didn't stop. Drunk? Likely racing hope hoping the booze wears off before the police get him.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2013)

Jeez. Glad you are basically ok and hope they catch the bastards.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I thought you ran a camera but I must be wrong.
> With getting hit from the rear at 30+mph I would have gone to hospital just to check everything is ok on the outside and in. With that sort of speed anything could have happened internally.
> Very nasty incident.



I did use a Contour HD for a bit, but tbh got bored with it plus only then cycled on the guided bus way so wasn'tof much use just a faff. But have let my guard down in the last 6-8 months. Purely by coincidence I was thinking of getting a Go-Pro 3 black and using the Contour as a rear facing camera but even so filming at night, as it was dark, is notoriously difficult unless you have a hyper expensive night vision IR camera. I am not convinced a head cam would have been any benefit it was a rural road with little or no lighting. Re injuries I am sure you are right but it feels just muscular discomfort at the moment nothing broken AFAICT. I did't consider that an ambulance or visit to A&E was appropriate. I am just so grateful not to be dead or obviously seriously injured, unconscious breathing through a straw. Thanks all the same Dan.

Crankarm


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2013)

Glad you sound as if you're OK Crankarm... but best get an appointment at your doctors for a check-up tomorrow. I'd not enjoy A+E either.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> At night, didn't see a good quality bright light and didn't stop. Drunk? Likely racing hope hoping the booze wears off before the police get him.




Who knows, but a low life piece of scum to drive off without checking or offering assistance. Hopefully the policer do catch up with them but realistically what's the likelihood? The PC who took all my details said she would try her best to trace the car with the time and resources she has which I believe she will, then it goes onto a collision investigation unit department thingy team which I guess if there is no progress it is case closed. She was pretty positive though and think she will make a good effort of tracing the vehicle even if she draws a blank. But lets hope the driver has a crisis of conscience and reports it to police within 24 hours.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

Bloody hell. You have had no luck with motorists in recent years. Rest up and I hope they catch the bar stewards.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2013)

Don't wait until the morning. Get yourself to the A&E now. Everything else can be sorted afterwards.
You can even give yourself something to do whilst there. See 4 Sep 2013.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Glad you're relatively Ok and hope they catch the cowardly gits soon
> 
> What's your feeling on how they didn't see you? Mobile phone?



No idea. Your guess is as good as mine. Incompetence, dui, stolen, unauthorised or disqualified, no insurance, the list could be quite long. At the moment I would be more than happy if the police only managed to trace the car, anything else would be a bonus as bizarre as it sounds. I think the best moment to look forward to would be when the police knock on the door of the vehicle's registered owner, who hopefully was also the driver, and he/she sh1ts themselves.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2013)

All the best Crankarm. That's despicable behaviour.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Who knows, but a low life piece of scum to drive off without checking or offering assistance. Hopefully the policer do catch up with them but realistically what's the likelihood? The PC who took all my details said she would try her best to trace the car with the time and resources she has which I believe she will, then it goes onto a collision investigation unit department thingy team which I guess if there is no progress it is case closed. She was pretty positive though and think she will make a good effort of tracing the vehicle even if she draws a blank. But lets hope the driver has a crisis of conscience and reports it to police within 24 hours.


Trouble is, AFAICT most people who lack conscience and drive off knowing they have injured somebody don't tend to have a change of heart. They just hope they'll get away with it. 
I hope they don't.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hell. You have had no luck with motorists in recent years. Rest up and I hope they catch the bar stewards.



Yep it does seem that way. I have an immediate problem of being bike less, the Brompton is ill and I am not riding my road bike with a sizeable rucksack on my back. Maybe it is time to go back to just cycling the GBW as the roads round my way are simply too dangerous. This is the 3rd time I have been knocked down in Cambridgeshire. If I continue, being dead will be a distinct possibility and really rather inconvenient. It was a miracle I cheated death and serious injury this evening. Take care Fossyant.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2013)

I take it you're writing down what happenned, whilst arrainging a lift to the A&E!!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Yep it does seem that way. I have an immediate problem of being bike less, the Brompton is ill and I am not riding my road bike with a sizeable rucksack on my back. Maybe it is time to go back to just cycling the GBW as the roads round my way are simply too dangerous. This is the 3rd time I have been knocked down in Cambridgeshire. If I continue, being dead will be a distinct possibility and really rather inconvenient. It was a miracle I cheated death and serious injury this evening. Take care Fossyant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2013)

Really bad news but glad you're in one piece. Expect to wake up feeling really down and stiff but don't worry about it, just take it as a reaction and get thissen to a doctor. But if you feel really bad physically, get thee to an A&E.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2013)

Well if you're not going to even consider going to an A&E, consider staying awake tonight. In all seriousness.
If you, on your bike have inflicted damage or think you've inflicted damage on the vehicle that hit you. Consider what it may have done to you? Not everything is visible and slight swelling now may be hiding something more serious that cannot be recified easily at a later date.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> I take it you're writing down what happenned, whilst arrainging a lift to the A&E!!



No I'll take a few paracetamol to ease the pain and hopefully help me drift off to sleep then ring up my GP surgery in the morning to arrange an appoinkment. Although I won't be able to prevent the car crashing into me in my dreams. The nightmare will begin tomorrow when I thoroughly inspect my bike .


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

*Report it & get yourself checked*
Get a written record down on paper. At this stage its not important if you're the only one who can understand what you are writing. You'll put it all down later, when you're certain you have everything there.
I had L/R/Slowup-Down/Him/Me? on the original. Put into words what that meant at when putting everything in order for my working copy.
"Working copy" by the way is my way of saying, once you're happy that you have everything down & in the correct order, you print a copy off, dated of course, and work from that. It makes it easier for you, as you then are telling the same, to everyone. This “Working Copy” will be in order of occurrence. Who did what, where & when.

Include the time of the incident, the time you called the police & on what number. If possible the name of the person you spoke to. Not always forthcoming with this bit of information. Put all this at the top of your working copy. Makes it easier find in a hurry.
What were the road/traffic conditions like. Direction of travel & intended direction of travel & direction actually taken.
Get the collision log number created by the police, this will be its own seperate number. Include this number if given on your working copy. Only found out about that over 6 months later. No collision log created, therefore no collision. Despite the police attending a 999 call. 

Photocopy/scan all receipts. Ink fades & the thermal printed ones can blacken in minutes.

You have a witness who chased after her. Did you get their name, or even car registration? If so see if they’ll be willing to put onto paper their actions.

Seek qualified legal advice, used to working for cyclists. I learnt that bit the hard way. I used RJW through the CTC.Have you tried checking the vehicle registration & tax/VED details?https://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/app/enquiry?execution=e2s1

You might want to keep a written log. What you did, who phoned who, when, what number was used especially if they contact you, leaving a number. Who you spoke to. Try and get names if possible. What were road & weather conditions like. Were lights fitted & in use at the time. Some people ride with their rear light on at all *times so it’s not as odd as it sounds.
*I was a hell of a lot more clinical factwise than Schneil. Would you be able to give a closing speed for the pair of you before the impact & at the time of impact? I don't drive, but impact speed in my case I put at less than the driver. Less than 10mph, low speed impact. 

Don't ride the bike again until you get it checked. Insurance may require that the bike be checked for damage that was only caused in the incident. Also riding the same bike may have them saying there can't have been anything wrong, you're exaggerating your claim. I'd had that said to me & being able to say that it was still at the LBS awaiting collection, kinda knocked some of the wind out of their sails.

See if there is any CCTV footage for the area in which it took place. Easy way of doing it is to go back & look for any cameras. Council has to keep a record of the owner & operators of these camera's. Same contact details should also be visible on the camera itself.

Photograph the damage, using a tape measure to which you have taped a small object, whose size cannot be denied. That last part I found out 3 years into mine.

Keep a record of any injuries to yourself. Assuming you've been & got yourself checked over. Same as for the bike, any damage, photograph it. Bear in mind bruising can take time to fully "bloom".

Stick to your guns & don't be put off if the driver does change their story, more than once.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> No I'll take a few paracetamol to ease the pain and hopefully help me drift off to sleep then ring up my GP surgery in the morning to arrange an appoinkment. Although I won't be able to prevent the car crashing into me in my dreams. The nightmare will begin tomorrow when I thoroughly inspect my bike .


If you've got a headache or feel sick, go to A&E, don't go to sleep. Classic33 has a point..... things aren't always immediately apparent - if you have concussion and don't realise - well, people don't always wake up once they've gone to sleep.... sorry, not trying to make things worse, but please be careful


----------



## simon.r (4 Oct 2013)

The last time I was knocked off my bike (which was at about 5pm) I felt as you do now. At 6am, having not slept, I got a taxi to A and E. I was x-rayed, given a pair of crutches and some strong painkillers. I was also referred to physio.

Worth doing IMO.

Edit - on the positive side, I think 6am is a good time to visit A and E. The drunks have gone home and people aren't at work yet


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> No I'll take a few paracetamol to ease the pain and hopefully help me drift off to sleep then ring up my GP surgery in the morning to arrange an appoinkment. Although I won't be able to prevent the car crashing into me in my dreams. The nightmare will begin tomorrow when I thoroughly inspect my bike .


 The bike can be repaired/replaced a lot easier than you can. It requires no painkillers as it cannot feel pain. I would not even consider trying to go to sleep tonight.
Assuming you do get to see your GP in the morning, my money's on him sending you to the A&E to do what you should be doing now.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

YOU HAVE SPENT ALMOST FIVE HOURS SAT AT HOME, YET MOAN ABOUT SPENDING 4 IN AN A&E.
If you're correct with regards the speed at the time of impact, the distance travelled through the air by yourself & the damage done to both vehicles. What the bloody hell makes you think you're any different to anyone else on here.
The bike is a write off, its gone. Do you want to chance joining it? Use what sense God gave you and get yourself checked tonight. There might be one less poster on here tomorrow because he went to sleep & didn't wake up.

You came down on me recently, I'm now repaying you. Get yourself checked as soon as possible. If you have taken anything to relieve the pain that is a sign there is something hurting that you are aware off. What is that pain hiding/masking. Also anything taken to ease the pain will prolong your stay in A&E whilst they wait until its effects have worn off before treatment can begin. Don't be a bloody fool.

I've had enough head injuries to know what to look out for, for myself, and I'll have to say that at present the fact that you are hesitating over A&E may well be one of those signs, confusion.


----------



## Cycling Dan (4 Oct 2013)

A warm bath or shower is in order I think. Will likely make you feel more relaxed for the mean time.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> A warm bath or shower is in order I think. Will likely make you feel more relaxed for the mean time.


 I don't think he's capable of reading at this stage.


----------



## Nigeyy (4 Oct 2013)

Cripes, that's awful. I hope you are alright -I'd also second get yourself checked out (a bit late now, you're unlikely to be reading this at about 1:40am gmt).

Again, sorry, and hope you are alright.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

I don't think he'll be coming back to say how he is. Honest opinion given his version of events.
Flesh, blood & bones just like the rest of us.


----------



## avalon (4 Oct 2013)

We'll now have to wait and see if he reappears in a few hours.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Oct 2013)

Scum bastards, u hope you are ok Crankie.


----------



## Leodis (4 Oct 2013)

Hope you get well soon, there are some bastard people in this world.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2013)

Feck!


----------



## mangid (4 Oct 2013)

Sh*t 

Fingers crossed you're not seriously broken, and hope the police find the f****r


----------



## MisterStan (4 Oct 2013)

Morning Crankarm. That's terrible news. 

Being a local, can I ask if you were just past St Ives going towards Huntingdon? Before the Wyton turning? Reason I ask is that I find that's the worst place on my commute for close passes, coming both ways. 

Give us an update on your situation once you've been to the docs. 

GWS.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2013)

Sorry to hear about this Crankarm. I hope you'll be okay and that the police catch the bastard.

It doesn't sound like the bike will be fixable which is sad but at least it took the worst of the impact rather than you.


----------



## simon the viking (4 Oct 2013)

Sorry to here this..... complete scumbag to not stop and check up are okay.... drunk or on phone would be my guess


----------



## Origamist (4 Oct 2013)

Heal up soon, Crankers.


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Oct 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

When you sort the bike, make one of the replacement parts an item slightly better than the one you'd normally have... that way you get a silver lining to your cloud. I do that after a smash and it always helps.

I hope this works out well for you.


----------



## BSRU (4 Oct 2013)

Hit and run drivers are the lowest of the low, I hope they catch them and actually successfully prosecute resulting in jail time.

There was a recent local case where someone was hit by a "hit and run" driver and left to die by the side of the road, the pedestrian could have been saved if the emergency services had been called at the time.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Oct 2013)

Get well soon.

I hope the police catch the driver and throw the book at him / her.


----------



## Paul99 (4 Oct 2013)

GWS matey. The worst type of scum wouldn't stop to check if you are o.k.. Hope that they get what's coming to them.


----------



## akb (4 Oct 2013)

Rest easy and hope you heal soon. 

Maybe get your self a lotto ticket for tomorrow nights draw too (although going to now cost you £2!) Sounds luck a nasty knock that you went through without any serious injuries.


----------



## Radchenister (4 Oct 2013)

Bad news, hope you get well soon; won't get all preachy but do consider getting your injuries recorded by a medical professional, I've Rule #5'd it and shrugged this sort of thing off previously, which in hind sight was a mistake.


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2013)

Not good Crankarm, all the best and I hope they catch the Barsteward!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (4 Oct 2013)

Crikey. Glad you're still around to tell the tale. Get well soon - and I hope they catch the scumbag.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Oct 2013)

All the best for a very speedy recovery Cranks and hope you'll be back in the saddle again soon. I hope very much the Police find the scumbag and take their licence off them asap.


----------



## apb (4 Oct 2013)

All the best Crank Arm.

Hope they catch the coward(s).


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

@Crankarm 
GET YOURSELF TO AN A&E AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Police are now trying to trace the car. It won't be going very far as there was what looked like engine coolant on the road from the impact which likely caused damage to it's radiator or adjacent pipework meaning it is now leaking and must also have caused quite a bit of damage to the front bumper, shattered the number plate, etc.


 
Damn, that's awful. I hope you have no lasting damage.

Your local press might be interested in this and it would be a good way to help identify the culprit. Someone might recall a friend or relative coming home with a damaged car after "hitting a dog/deer/fox". 

Please take Classic33's advice, he's insistent because he's been through the same thing. He has your best interests at heart.

Good luck.


GC


----------



## Crankarm (4 Oct 2013)

Update.

Have made a doctor's appointment for this afternoon, the earliest they had.
Did try to go to work this morning but had to turn back as I really didn't feel too good.
Aches and pains are manifesting, neck and back of head, shoulder and right side hip hurt.

Bike is a mess and pretty much a right off.

Although I haven't read through posts since last night thanks to those who have posted messages
kind wishes and GWS.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Oct 2013)

Rest up Crankarm. I was sore for a week after my crash. No injuries as such, just muscular pain.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

Get yourself to your nearest A&E, or if you still want convincing to go. Going on your first & lasts posts I'd query base of skull impact damage. Certainly back of skull impact, with the back of the skull being the thinner part of the skull. You can check that part if you want to for yourself.
Nice to see that you're still in the land of the living though.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Oct 2013)

How awful and what a lucky escape not to have been worse injured.

I hope you feel better soon - and that they somehow catch the callous bastard and hang him up by his unmentionables.

Sounds like they were just not paying attention to the road at all... twiddling the satnav or texting someone.

Please put your feet up - easier said than done - but take it easy & get well soon!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

You need to get yourself checked in a way your GP cannot do. Cut out the middleman in this instance & do what he'll be telling you to do. You're doing youself no favours on this one.
Check http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000060.htm
*Symptoms*

Bleeding from wound, ears, nose, or around eyes
Bruising behind the ears or under the eyes
Changes in pupils (sizes unequal, not reactive to light)
Confusion
Convulsions
Difficulties with balance
Drainage of clear or bloody fluid from ears or nose
*Drowsiness*
*Headache*
Loss of consciousness
Nausea
Restlessness, irritability
Slurred speech
*Stiff neck*
Swelling
Visual disturbances
Vomiting
*When to Contact a Medical Professional*

There are problems with breathing or circulation.
Direct pressure does not stop bleeding from the nose, ears, or wound.
There is drainage of clear fluid from the nose or ears.
There is facial swelling, bleeding, or bruising.
There is an object protruding from the skull.
The victim is unconscious, is experiencing convulsions, has multiple injuries, appears to be in any distress, or is not lucid.






Check the area at the rear of the skull, following a line from the eye to the [p] on the MRI. That was done with a lot less impact than what you have posted on here. You can clearly see where the skull has been fractured.
You've already complained about some of the symptons above, but you fail to act on them. Most of my knowledge on the subject has come from head injuries due to epileptic siezures/fits, over 40 years. NOT through one incident. I knew what to watch for after that one incident & was able! to react when I realised that things were not right.
Don't leave it any longer. The doctor will only do what many on here have been saying.


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2013)

I have to agree with @classic33 here @Crankarm, you really need to go to A&E now and not leave it any longer, time is of the essence.

Get well soon and I hope they catch the lowlife scumbag who hit you.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

For those who may feel I'm being harsh on Crankarm, can I suggest you read his first few posts on what he remembers happenning.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Oct 2013)

If not for anything else you need medical documentation for if a case is brought when the driver is found. Please go to A & E.


----------



## martinclive (4 Oct 2013)

Hope you are back on the bike soon - quite a few of us round that area so let us know if you need any help - also a reminder to all of us that you don't even need to do anything wrong.........
GWS


----------



## Gains84 (4 Oct 2013)

GWS crankarm sounds like A&E is the better option than trying to grin and bear it and regret it later!

On an aside can i just say how much i love your avatar Classic, running alongside your medical prompts it should get the point across!lol


----------



## benb (4 Oct 2013)

Bloody hell. Hope your injuries are only superficial, and I also hope the police can trace the driver. What a horrible excuse for a human.

As others have said, do please get yourself medically checked out. There may be some damage that you can't detect yourself.


----------



## Schneil (4 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Police are now trying to trace the car. It won't be going very far as there was what looked like engine coolant on the road from the impact which likely caused damage to it's radiator or adjacent pipework meaning it is now leaking and must also have caused quite a bit of damage to the front bumper, shattered the number plate, etc.



Is there any of the car's pantwork on your bike?
The make model and year could be traced from that?


----------



## benb (4 Oct 2013)

Schneil said:


> Is there any of the car's pantwork on your bike?
> The make model and year could be traced from that?



I think you've been watching too much CSI.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> I think you've been watching too much CSI.


 
Perhaps; he's not wrong though. The trouble is you'd need to have been killed to get that level of forensic investigation.

GC


----------



## addictfreak (4 Oct 2013)

Hope your injuries turn out to be minor, but I have to agree with a lot of the comments on here. A trip to A&E is required, I would suspect your doctor will suggest you go along just to have a few X-rays and rule out anything serious.
As for the driver, let's hope they catch him pronto. I just can't understand the mentality of a person who after hitting someone with a vehicle, can just drive away leaving them injured. 

GWS


----------



## wintonbina (4 Oct 2013)

Get well soon & I hope you have the opportunity to get even!
Tony


----------



## Schneil (4 Oct 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Perhaps; he's not wrong though. The trouble is you'd need to have been killed to get that level of forensic investigation.
> 
> GC



Paint colours are usually specific to car manufacturers, and then they only run that colour for 2-3 years on certain models. 
eg here's one for my car. http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?code=LB5T&manuf=Volkswagen&rows=50

Perhaps for a full forensic invesigation the OP would have had to have been killed (..GWS crankarm...)
However it would be worth keeping the bike as-is until the investigation is over as it's evidence, the colour if the paint might be an obvious match to a suspect car.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

I'll alpogise if people feel I came down too hard on @Crankarm, but its been done to try & get himself checked. Other than the mention in the cut & paste, I've only mentioned his bike in passing, given what he posted this was one time worrying/fretting about the loss of a bike wasn't worth bothering about when compared to what happenned to the rider. 
What good is a bike if you can no longer ride it? My priority was to try & get the person to have himself checked over.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2013)

Bloody hell Cranks......get yourself to the quacks pronto kidda.

Have you got any info we could get a viral tweet campaign going to find the farking scum that did this?
Time, date, road, place, direction of travel, point of impact, car make, model, colour, occupants, full or partial reg, any features/stickers/lights/mods that might be easy to ID? Any CCTV in the area? Petrol stations/supermarets along your route before and after that might have got the car?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Bloody hell Cranks......get yourself to the quacks pronto kidda.
> 
> Have you got any info we could get a viral tweet campaign going to find the f***ing scum that did this?
> Time, date, road, place, direction of travel, point of impact, car make, model, colour, occupants, full or partial reg, any features/stickers/lights/mods that might be easy to ID? Any CCTV in the area? Petrol stations/supermarets along your route before and after that might have got the car?


Tried to convince him for over an hour last night to forget the bike and go and get himself checked out at his local A&E. Now the fact that ther's only been silence all afternoon doesn't look too good. I keep on hoping I'm wrong & that he'll be the next to post, but sofar silence! Not good.
@ComedyPilot, how do you suggest we get this out to a wider audience? I picked on you because you suggested it.


----------



## Davidc (4 Oct 2013)

GWS Crankarm

Hit and Run drivers are the lowest, hope the police get the culprit, but sadly they usually don't.

You sound as if you've had more than your fair share of collisions over the years. Here's hoping that changes.


----------



## Schneil (4 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Bloody hell Cranks......get yourself to the quacks pronto kidda.
> 
> Have you got any info we could get a viral tweet campaign going to find the f***ing scum that did this?
> Time, date, road, place, direction of travel, point of impact, car make, model, colour, occupants, full or partial reg, any features/stickers/lights/mods that might be easy to ID? Any CCTV in the area? Petrol stations/supermarets along your route before and after that might have got the car?



The police can do a press release for the local paper?
On obtaining CCTV, you can request it if you're on it. But I'm not sure a member of the general public can request CCTV that you're not in - might be a police job? However speed is of the essence, as people will delete security camera footage after a certain time. 

On going viral. Facebook? Twitter? It helped a guy who got hit in Hale recently.


----------



## Schneil (4 Oct 2013)

Also it might be worth getting someone to visit the crime scene.
I know this is a bit CSI but there could be tyre prints on the verge where the car pulled over.


----------



## Schneil (4 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> I'll alpogise if people feel I came down too hard on @Crankarm, but its been done to try & get himself checked. Other than the mention in the cut & paste, I've only mentioned his bike in passing, given what he posted this was one time worrying/fretting about the loss of a bike wasn't worth bothering about when compared to what happenned to the rider.
> What good is a bike if you can no longer ride it? My priority was to try & get the person to have himself checked over.



I don't think you were harsh. In such a situation your body can go into "get home to safety" mode with all the adrenaline. You don't realise how hurt you are until the next day. Smacking into tarmac at high speed could cause all sorts of injuries from broken bones, head injuries, or infections from simply being in contact with the tarmac.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Oct 2013)

Update

Have seen my GP who has examined me but no requirement to go to A&E.

Have been told to take Ibuprofen to ease the pain. Neck muscles plus back is quite stiff and achey now. There feels like a big bruise on back of my head where I must have hit the road/verge, feels like I have a hang over. There is a sizeable mud, road mark scuff on the back of my new, yes new Endura Airstream windproof shell, roughly in the middle of my upper back between my shoulders blades. Right shoulder not too good, pain, muscles have tightened right up back toward neck and right hip area still hurts which both took a lot of impact. But on the good side no broken bones or blood and I'm still alive. I am so pleased not to be dead. It could so easily have been my last breaths on planet earth last night. Feel like I have been run over, which I pretty much have. It could have been so much worse. Doctor typed NO HELMET before detailing my injuries which I was not best pleased about.

Re CPs request I think it was a silver Vauxhall Astra and I got partial reg, a Y reg car but it was dark, I looked behind and screamed for my life just before it struck me so I might be totally wrong on this one. I will hold out with the rest of the details as I want to allow the police a fair chance to try and find it. If they draw a blank then I'll give what I know. Also I don't want to risk implicating vehicles and peoples that might be totally blameless.

It happened about a few hundred yards SE of the roundabout of main entrance to the RAF Wyton base, near St Ives, Cambs. There was little lighting so pretty dark. The police have already suggested they will check all CCTV points they know of in the area to try to trace the vehicle and identify the driver.

One question, if a vehicle is not traced as this is a distinct possibility, being a hit and run, could a claim still be made with the Motor Insurance Bureau who I believe operate a fund to cover claims where drivers are uninsured? Would I need to identify a vehicle to qualify? is simply being a victim of a hit and run tough, to actually qualify do you need to identify a vehicle to be eligible? If some one could answer this and ideally some one with experience of such a claim it would be appreciated.

But really I am just so relieved to be alive.

Thanks for all the kind messages concern and advice.

Take care everyone.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

The MIB Untraceable Drivers Form is the one you'd require. Just remember to keep a record of everything you can remember. Time, road/traffic conditions & weather. The form is fairly easy fill out, but requires a lot of mundane detail.

At least your back, get someone else to photograph your injuries. That way you're not relying on being in the right posistion when the self timer fires. They can do your bike at the same time.
Worry about yourself first & then the bike. Any signs of any injury getting worse, get yourself to the A&E. Don't think about it, just get there. Head injuries can be tricky & are seldom straight forward. Don't second guess on this.

As for the No Helmet bit, Sod Him.
It wouldn't have been of any use, given the speeds you gave in your first post on here. So don't let that even bother you. Work on getting yourself back into shape.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Oct 2013)

Sorry to hear about this mate, I hope it all turns out okay
It's just unreal that people can be so low.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2013)

Cranks, I appreciate you don't want to get the wrong vehicle, but a silver (possibly Y reg Astra) hit you and threw you 15m. Then they drove off and left you....to do what, die........?

I have started a twitter about this. A silver car with bonnet /radiator damage fresh last night in Cambs shouldn't be hard to track if it goes viral?


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Oct 2013)

@Crankarm was it the B1090 Sawtry Way? I assume you were going NW towards RAF Wyton?


----------



## benb (4 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Cranks, I appreciate you don't want to get the wrong vehicle, but a slver (possibly Y reg Astra) hit you and threw you 15m. Then they drove off and left you....to do what, die........?
> 
> I have started a twitter about this. A silver car with bonnet /radiator damage fresh last night in Cambs shouldn't be hard to track if it goes viral?



Post a link to your twitter post so others can retweet (better than everyone writing their own IMO)

And @Crankarm - I'm concerned about your head. If you start to feel sick or get blurred vision, get down to A&E pronto.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

@Crankarm, what to watch for can be found here Today at 12:53

Find it hard to believe that you were not referred onto A&E, given the nature of the injuries.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2013)

..............and no rushing back to work either. I managed to get myself knocked over by a car when crossing the road several years ago. Got away with bruising and a cut chin but one of the nurses at work wasn't happy that I had come to work and said it can take the body a week just to get over the trauma even without major injuries so take it easy.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (4 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> @Crankarm, what to watch for can be found here Today at 12:53
> 
> Find it hard to believe that you were not referred onto A&E, given the nature of the injuries.



Crankarm, it sounds to me like your doctor just wanted you out of the surgery as soon as possible. You have a big bruise on the back of your head and he says to take Ibuprofen? What about some kind of scan to check you haven't got a head injury? As for the "No helmet" comment, I would have walked out and gone to A&E there and then! I really hope you're OK but I'm sorry, I don't think your GP is taking it seriously at all.


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2013)

Like but don't like @Crankarm ; thanks for the update and I'm glad the quack gave you good news.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2013)

Feck
Just seen this , hope you GWS


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> For those who may feel I'm being harsh on Crankarm, can I suggest you read his first few posts on what he remembers happenning.



Not only do I not think you are being harsh, I also suspect his GP may merely say "Go to A&E". 

Get well soon, best of luck at tracing the driver.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Oct 2013)

Guess I was wrong - it surprises me though!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Yep it does seem that way. I have an immediate problem of being bike less, the Brompton is ill and I am not riding my road bike with a sizeable rucksack on my back. Maybe it is time to go back to just cycling the GBW as the roads round my way are simply too dangerous. This is the 3rd time I have been knocked down in Cambridgeshire. If I continue, being dead will be a distinct possibility and really rather inconvenient. It was a miracle I cheated death and serious injury this evening. Take care Fossyant.


Just reading this @Crankarm sorry to read you got hit, hope you went to get checked (haven't got to the bottom of the thread yet)


----------



## Dibs (4 Oct 2013)

Glad you are ok mate.

What is it with people who can do this? Unbelievable!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Guess I was wrong - it surprises me though!


 Don't get that one.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Don't get that one.



Want anything special - I tried to edit my previous post but wasn't able to for some reason. I predicted that Crankers Dr would tell him to go to A&E. I then noticed that he'd already posted the result of the visit and he hadn't.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2013)

I thought you felt I'd been a bit harsh on Crankarm with you posting that under your previous.
Its odd that he wasn't sent to A&E, given the nature of the injuries & how they were sustained.

Sorry for the mis-understanding.


----------



## sabian92 (4 Oct 2013)

This is probably as close as you'll come to dying without actually dying so I second the A&E visit if only because your GP is useless bordering on neglecting you.

GWS.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2013)

@Crankarm. Whats the last thing you remember and whats the first thing you remember after that?

Simple question with a serious purpose. Not a trick question.
*Don't* guess what it may/might have been, because this defeats the question. You've also to be honest to yourself in answering it.

Also is the bruise on the back of your head in the area _*"following a line from the eye to the [p] on the MRI."*_ in:
Yesterday at 12:53 ?


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Oct 2013)

Also twittered and will speak to the Velo Club Chevaliers Bleu traffic rats!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Also twittered and will speak to the Velo Club Chevaliers Bleu traffic rats!


Twitter link if possible.


----------



## semislickstick (5 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Update
> 
> 
> It happened about a few hundred yards SE of the roundabout of main entrance to the RAF Wyton base, near St Ives, Cambs. There was little lighting so pretty dark. The police have already suggested they will check all CCTV points they know of in the area to try to trace the vehicle and identify the driver.



That's bloody awful Cranky, that road is locally known as the mad mile isn't it, as its a long straight drivers tend to floor it along there, thankfully this driver didn't!
I'd be tempted to look around the old wyton base housing estate and trailer park for a damaged car! There are a few businesses down there that might have cameras on the road. I hope they catch the barsteward.


It's made it to the CEN/local paper. See the comment someone made...

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Hun...untingdonshire-hit-and-run-20131004154944.htm

*"tegwen*
04/10/2013 16:08
Rebecca Chicot getting here own back!"

I guess its a joke but...huh?


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2013)

"Cyclist collided with a vehicle.

He fell from his bike and sufferred minor injuries."

What would count as major injuries? Anyone?

Also makes it sound as though the cyclist was at fault for colliding with the vehicle.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Oct 2013)

Chicot reckons her kid was hit by a cyclist. I Googled.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2013)

I've only just spotted this, what horrible news.

What's the latest update?


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Oct 2013)

Also only just seen this, my bad as the yoof of today say!

GWS


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2013)

Nothing from him since yesterday at 20:03


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2013)

Like others, I'm slightly concerned here - anyone live near him / have his contact details that can check?


----------



## Fubar (5 Oct 2013)

Jeez, just read this - GWS, I hope it all gets sorted.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> What's up? Do we think Crankarm has no friends other than the people on here?


No-one has said that or even suggested it. What is clear is that he's not posting as much as he was doing before the incident.
Silence can be deadly.
If you've read his posts & compared the time given by him & by the police for the same incident. There's a quarter hour difference. Was he left at the side of the road during this time.
Given the speed involved, combined with the head injury he's said he's got, the fact that nothing has been heard from him is disconcerting to say the least.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Oct 2013)

I'm doing ok. Head and neck still hurts a bit but pain killers are likely masking a lot as they should be. Shoulder and the rest of me are still rather painful but as I say painkillers are doing a good job. Still feel like I have been trampled by a herd of elephants. I try not to make any sudden movements or lift anything heavy. The guys at work were great, didn't have to lift hardly anything today which was good. Boss was very sympathetic as he was also knocked down a couple of years ago.

Police have left message today as well. They hopefully will call again later. However no indication that the driver has reported it which I guess is to be expected given they drove off .......... uninsured, drunk, etc.

I might well have a little look around the area as semislick suggests.

I had a closer look at my bike this morning, unfortunately, I think it is pretty much a write off .

Trying to get my Brompton sorted out for when I feel up to riding again.

Thanks for all the replies since yesterday.

Take care, there are some maniacs out there.

C.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2013)

Nice to see you back. Sorry to say this, but forget the bike & concentrate on getting yourself sorted out first. & foremost.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I'm doing ok. Head and neck still hurts a bit but pain killers are likely masking a lot as they should be. Shoulder and the rest of me are still rather painful but as I say painkillers are doing a good job. Still feel like I have been trampled by a herd of elephants. I try not to make any sudden movements or lift anything heavy. The guys at work were great, didn't have to lift hardly anything today which was good. Boss was very sympathetic as he was also knocked down a couple of years ago.
> 
> Police have left message today as well. They hopefully will call again later. However no indication that the driver has reported it which I guess is to be expected given they drove off .......... uninsured, drunk, etc.
> 
> ...




This post had been the biggest 'thank fark' in a while!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Trying to get my Brompton sorted out for when I feel up to riding again.


That's the spirit 
Helmet plus woolly hat off to you!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Oct 2013)

Wow! Just read this (purely because I rarely read this part of the forum, the 'Cyclist Down' section and any other similar thread, purely because they depress me so much), get well soon!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Wow! Just read this (purely because I rarely read this part of the forum, the 'Cyclist Down' section and any other similar thread, purely because they depress me so much), get well soon!!


If they depress you, why read them?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> If they depress you, why read them?



A whole gamut of reasons, be it that I click on something hoping it wont be as bad as I think (and get disappointed usually), the thread title sounds intriguing, I get bored, I look out of curiosity, I look so I can feel all smug in the knowledge that just one minor incident would be a major event for me here, I look so I can answer nosey questions like this....... take yer pick, the list goes on!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> A whole gamut of reasons, be it that I click on something hoping it wont be as bad as I think (and get disappointed usually), the thread title sounds intriguing, I get bored, I look out of curiosity, I look so I can feel all smug in the knowledge that just one minor incident would be a major event for me here, I look so I can answer nosey questions like this...... take yer pick!


No pick required, I'll take the shovel.

Crankarms silence since it happenned is saying more than he is though. And its slightly worrying given theres a 15 minute gap between his recollection & the police version. Was he at the roadside for 15 minutes?


----------



## Banjo (6 Oct 2013)

GWS Crankarm. Hope the police trace the tosser.


----------



## 2Loose (6 Oct 2013)

Sorry to hear of this Crankarm, I really hope you feel better today. I hope the driver turns up too.


----------



## Vikeonabike (6 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Twitter link if possible.


 <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Cyclist knocked off bike in St Ives Thursday 3rd Oct Silver coloured car with Bonnet damage! contact <a href="[a href="https://twitter.com/vikeonabike/statuses/386467362855084032">October[/a] 5, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## benb (7 Oct 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Cyclist knocked off bike in St Ives Thursday 3rd Oct Silver coloured car with Bonnet damage! contact <a href="[a href="https://twitter.com/vikeonabike/statuses/386467362855084032">October[/a] 5, 2013</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Retweeted.


----------



## paulw1969 (7 Oct 2013)

only just seen this GWS..........there's some sh$ts about, I hope they are found!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Oct 2013)

Get well soon @Crankarm. I really hope they are able to catch the low life cretin that did this! How they can leave another human being after that kind of impact is unreal.

Given the speeds you bounce quite nicely! One off at 10 mph had me fracture bones and dislocate fingers


----------



## Sara_H (8 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Thanks. You may well be right. I will see how I feel in the morning, very stiff I should imagine. Maybe make an appointment to see my GP.
> 
> I just feel angry that some one can be so incompetent to drive into the back of me and then such a low life as to drive off when I am lying possibly seriously injured in the road. I have an Exposure Red rear light powered by their triple cell which is extremely bright. Every one else at night passes with a very large margin. It is unforgivable not to stop when you have clearly hit some one. Plus there is all the reflective Scotchlite on my panniers and on my jacket.


Sounds like a hit to me. Do you have enemies? 
Seriously, hope you're ok.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Sounds like a hit to me. Do you have enemies?
> Seriously, hope you're ok.


I think you're watching too much TV!!


----------



## gambatte (8 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Sounds like a hit to me. Do you have enemies?


Often been said, any chance of not getting away with it – do it in a car. Unless you think 3 points on your licence and a £15 victim surcharge is too much of a deterrent...


----------



## hopless500 (8 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This post had been the biggest 'thank f***' in a while!


^^^^^


----------



## hopless500 (8 Oct 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Cyclist knocked off bike in St Ives Thursday 3rd Oct Silver coloured car with Bonnet damage! contact <a href="[a href="https://twitter.com/vikeonabike/statuses/386467362855084032">October[/a] 5, 2013</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Retweeted.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Oct 2013)

hopless500 said:


> ^^^^^



I've had slapped wrists for swearing on here before, but I thought that sweary was justified.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've had slapped wrists for swearing on here before, but I thought that sweary was justified.


I agree.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Sounds like a hit to me. Do you have enemies?
> Seriously, hope you're ok.


You may be right, for the wrong reasons though.
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/New...guided-busway-in-Cambridge-20131008145150.htm


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2013)

semislickstick said:


> That's bloody awful Cranky, that road is locally known as the mad mile isn't it, as its a long straight drivers tend to floor it along there, thankfully this driver didn't!
> I'd be tempted to look around the old wyton base housing estate and trailer park for a damaged car! There are a few businesses down there that might have cameras on the road. I hope they catch the barsteward.
> 
> 
> ...


Now also on aboutmyarea.
http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Cambri.../259293-Cyclist-Injured-In-Non-Stop-Collision
Word is slowly spreading about this.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Oct 2013)

Bloody hell Crankarm, hope you are Ok and they get the scum who did this !


----------



## Cycling Dan (10 Oct 2013)

Any update?


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2013)

Nothing from him since his last post, 20:48 last Saturday. I don't think he's even been back since.
Not knowing if he's okay after what he posted is the part that gets me. Was he hurt more than he thought at the time & has it caught him out?

Well, whatever the reason for his silence, I hope he's not too bad & is using the time to get over he's injuries.


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Oct 2013)

From local paper. http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/...ws/huntingdon-cyclist-hurt-in-crash-1-5567820


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> From local paper. http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/...ws/huntingdon-cyclist-hurt-in-crash-1-5567820


I dislike the way they word the article: "was in collision with a vehicle" makes it sound like it was his fault.

I suspect he hasn't been back coz everyone keeps going on at him about not going straight to A&E.

I hope the aches are getting better @Crankarm and would be interested to hear if there is any update of any sort.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I dislike the way they word the article: "was in collision with a vehicle" makes it sound like it was his fault.


 
To be fair though, the article's first sentence makes it clear:

_"A cyclist was injured after being knocked from his bike in a hit and run collision..."_​Hopefully he'll be back soon.

GC


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I dislike the way they word the article: "was in collision with a vehicle" makes it sound like it was his fault.
> 
> I suspect he hasn't been back coz everyone keeps going on at him about not going straight to A&E.
> 
> I hope the aches are getting better @Crankarm and would be interested to hear if there is any update of any sort.


Typical crass reporting in the ET, fortunately I escaped a similar crass article when I was hit the other evening in broad daylight and fortunately the driver stopped IMC. I didn't have injuries severe enough to go to A&E but after reading this thread I let the paramedics make the decision.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Typical crass reporting in the ET, fortunately I escaped a similar crass article when I was hit the other evening in broad daylight and fortunately the driver stopped IMC. I didn't have injuries severe enough to go to A&E but after reading this thread I let the paramedics make the decision.


 I seem to have missed that. What happened?


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I seem to have missed that. What happened?


Out of town on the Walton Road heading towards the Village of Marholm (here) about 5:40pm on Wednesday, somebebody came into the back of me. I thought it was going to be a H&R too as I was lying in the road but I think it just they were going that fast it took time to stop  Their excuse for not seeing the bright red Gilet, blue foldable bag, flashing 7 LED and yellow tyre the sun was in their eyes and they forgot their sunglasses. FFS, I think they needed glases of another type; have they never heard of pulling the visor down and slowing down  The bike took it quite well, better than their wing mirror (is it wrong of me to hope its an expensive electric one). My right calf was instantly in pain but thank god I quickly determined as the paramedics confirmed nothing was broken, next day it had't got any better which worried me but today thankfully its a dull ache rather than an excruciating pain. I've got a dull sore head but I think thats more the trauma and lack of sleep rather than an impact. I got a few minor cuts to my knee and knuckles; the knuckles look bad and are still weeping fluid today but they actually aren't that bad. In all honesty in the past I would have picked myself up and limped home preferring that NHS time and resources are used on more pressing matters but after reading this thread, I decided to get an ambulance called when asked. Its just a pity the NHS can't bill the driver for their time.


----------



## Wobblers (11 Oct 2013)

HLaB, I'm glad that it wasn't worse.

Crankarm, I hope things are getting better and the pain's diminishing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2013)

I'm glad it wasn't worse than that @HLaB. The excuse the driver gave is pretty poor, but unfortunately seems to be a common one at this time of year.

I'm starting to wonder whether there ought to be a penalty for causing an avoidable accident - regardless of whether anyone is hurt. It might help a few people think about their actions a bit more.


----------



## benb (11 Oct 2013)

IMO any "I didn't see you" excuse should be an instant 3 points for driving without due care.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I dislike the way they word the article: "was in collision with a vehicle" makes it sound like it was his fault.
> 
> I suspect he hasn't been back coz everyone keeps going on at him about not going straight to A&E.
> 
> I hope the aches are getting better @Crankarm and would be interested to hear if there is any update of any sort.


@Rickshaw Phil
IF you look at the majority of posts, trying to get him to visit the A&E, were posted within the first few hours after the incident.
I even said


classic33 said:


> I'll alpogise if people feel I came down too hard on @Crankarm, but its been done to try & get himself checked. Other than the mention in the cut & paste, I've only mentioned his bike in passing, given what he posted this was one time worrying/fretting about the loss of a bike wasn't worth bothering about when compared to what happenned to the rider.
> What good is a bike if you can no longer ride it? My priority was to try & get the person to have himself checked over.


There's the time difference, slight, but its there.

See also
*Saturday at 16:21*


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Oct 2013)

Here's to a quick recovery Crankarm, get better soon.


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2013)

Has anyone seen or heard from him in the past week?

Hope he's OK.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2013)

He's not been back since the night of the 5th October. Even then he was complaining of feeling tired and of course sore.
I keep on coming back to this page in the hope that he's posted a further update, but sofar nothing.

I echo the thoughts of many, I hope, on here in hoping he's ok. But until we hear from him the silence must go on.

Edit:
On a lighter note, maybe he took the advice & bought a lottery ticket!


----------



## Cycling Dan (15 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> He's not been back since the night of the 5th October. Even then he was complaining of feeling tired and of course sore.
> I keep on coming back to this page in the hope that he's posted a further update, but sofar nothing.
> 
> I echo the thoughts of many, I hope, on here in hoping he's ok. But until we hear from him the silence must go on.
> ...


News report will change if anything did happen.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> News report will change if anything did happen.


Not if he'd won the lottery though. I doubt we'd hear from him again!!


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2013)

Does anyone know him in real life?


----------



## robjh (15 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Out of town on the Walton Road heading towards the Village of Marholm (here) about 5:40pm on Wednesday, somebebody came into the back of me. I thought it was going to be a H&R too as I was lying in the road but I think it just they were going that fast it took time to stop  .........


 
Sorry to hear about your 'accident' Adrian but glad you're not too badly hurt. It could happen to any of us - with no car-collisions in 30 years I guess I must have had my share of good luck but incidents like yours and Crankarm's are always in the back of my mind.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> Does anyone know him in real life?



Is he real then?


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Oct 2013)

Really want an update it's been ages


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2013)

How's it going ? @Crankarm


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

Two weeks since it happenned & he's not been back much since.
Sod the bike, I hope he's okay.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Two weeks since it happenned & he's not been back much since.
> Sod the bike, I hope he's okay.



Quite so.

Crankarm is almost certainly fine, but it is slightly bad form on his part not to have come back because he knows there was a lot of concern expressed for his welfare.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Quite so.
> 
> Crankarm is almost certainly fine, but it is slightly bad form on his part not to have come back because he knows there was a lot of concern expressed for his welfare.


If that was it, Bad Form, it wouldn't be as bad. I just think he was hurt more than he thought at the time & not able to answer.
Other than that, he took the advice given with regards buying a lottery ticket & was the only winner!!


----------



## Joe90V (21 Oct 2013)

Having just come back from holiday, and residing in Cambridge, I've now caught up with the news. 
Was sorry to read about Crankarm so I thought I would do a sweep of my area and found 2 possible suspects, both silver hatchbacks. 1 with it's nose in a hedge and the other with a tarp over the bonnet and wheely bins in front. 
It then occurred to me (possible stupid idea?) that we need to mobilise ourselves as a cycling community on hearing of H&R to search our own areas to identify these cretins. With good organisation each area could be broken down into segments to be covered quickly. We are in a war, whether we like it or not, not with the motorist but with apathetic politicians. We have various orgs, CTC, BC, RTTC, London cycle campaign, etc. If they could get their heads together and agree a strategy to support the Police by bringing these dangerous drivers to court then people like Crankarm will get some sort of justice. 
Meanwhile, I will investigate those 2 vehicles.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2013)

Have you passed the information over to the police as they requested?
_"PC Kim Marshall said: “I would like to speak to anyone with information about this collision and would particularly appeal for the motorist involved to come forward.”
Anyone with information should contact PC Marshall at the roads policing unit on 101."_

If we pass any information we may be able to get on incidents like these to the police, maybe we as cyclists will get better treatment from the police. As opposed to taking matters into our own hands.


----------



## Glow worm (21 Oct 2013)

Joe90V said:


> Having just come back from holiday, and residing in Cambridge, I've now caught up with the news.
> Was sorry to read about Crankarm so I thought I would do a sweep of my area and found 2 possible suspects, both silver hatchbacks. 1 with it's nose in a hedge and the other with a tarp over the bonnet and wheely bins in front.
> It then occurred to me (possible stupid idea?) that we need to mobilise ourselves as a cycling community on hearing of H&R to search our own areas to identify these cretins. With good organisation each area could be broken down into segments to be covered quickly. We are in a war, whether we like it or not, not with the motorist but with apathetic politicians. We have various orgs, CTC, BC, RTTC, London cycle campaign, etc. If they could get their heads together and agree a strategy to support the Police by bringing these dangerous drivers to court then people like Crankarm will get some sort of justice.
> Meanwhile, I will investigate those 2 vehicles.



Good stuff Joe- Don't know about you, but I'm getting more militant and anti moton with each passing year. I thought I would mellow with age! Lets get the scum punished. Really hope Cranks is OK.


----------



## benb (21 Oct 2013)

Joe90V said:


> Having just come back from holiday, and residing in Cambridge, I've now caught up with the news.
> Was sorry to read about Crankarm so I thought I would do a sweep of my area and found 2 possible suspects, both silver hatchbacks. 1 with it's nose in a hedge and the other with a tarp over the bonnet and wheely bins in front.
> It then occurred to me (possible stupid idea?) that we need to mobilise ourselves as a cycling community on hearing of H&R to search our own areas to identify these cretins. With good organisation each area could be broken down into segments to be covered quickly. We are in a war, whether we like it or not, not with the motorist but with apathetic politicians. We have various orgs, CTC, BC, RTTC, London cycle campaign, etc. If they could get their heads together and agree a strategy to support the Police by bringing these dangerous drivers to court then people like Crankarm will get some sort of justice.
> Meanwhile, I will investigate those 2 vehicles.



Nice one - definitely pass that onto the police if you can.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Oct 2013)

Dear All,

I collected my bike from one bike shop in Cambridge today only to take it to another. The first has said the frame is definately twisted so write off. They will now formalise this in writing so I can make a claim to the MIB if this is possible. The 2nd bike shop is going to check out the frame as well. The rear wheel, hand built, is pretty bent and snapped in two which makes me thank my lucky stars my rear panniers were on my bike, full of clothes and other useless stuff I carry around to take a lot of the impact and for me to land on.

Me myself, not too bad. Upper back, neck and shoulder still hurt. I only take pain killers when the pain is acute as regular use of pain killers messes up your liver. Neck was really stiff this morning. Anyway I am alive which is good. WIll try and sort out some physio soon, hopefully the same therapist as before when I was knocked down in jan 2011. She was brilliant.

I contacted the police last week as I hadn't heard anything for a bit and to update PC Marshal on my injuries, but I was told the case is now closed which was a bit of a shock! I realise the police now have limited time and resources to spend on each crime but this is nevertheless rather alarming when there is some one driving around who is either so bad or deliberately knocks cyclists down, is either drinking and driving or driving uninsured or disqualified, or something to hide, injures some one, drives off leaving them for dead and the police close the case pretty sharpish. Whilst they were good on the night it happened and I appreciate the traffic officers are unlikely to be the ones to have made this decision it is very disappointing and doesn't exactly fill you with confidence that they will do everything to find the vehicle and driver. I am sure CCTV some where will have recorded this vehicle passing shortly before or after it struck me. A local garage has more than likely been used to repair the vehicle. It did have a leaking coolant system after it hit me so it couldn't have got very far and certainly not the next day by which time most of the coolant would likely have drained out meaning if driven the engine would soon over heat. Plus damage to the front of the car - air dam, bumper, number plate. Some one must know something.

Thanks for all the warm wishes. I am ok.


----------



## buggi (22 Oct 2013)

bloody hell, only just seen this. Hope you feel better soon mate. 3 people at my work have been victim of hit and run recently. Lowest scum of the earth. An impact hard enough to cause leaking coolant surely would set the airbag off? They must have took it to garage for that? Maybe is cyclists should set up our own investigation unit? As well as what joe90v says!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I collected my bike from one bike shop in Cambridge today only to take it to another. The first has said the frame is definately twisted so write off. They will now formalise this in writing so I can make a claim to the MIB if this is possible. The 2nd bike shop is going to check out the frame as well. The rear wheel, hand built, is pretty bent and snapped in two which makes me thank my lucky stars my rear panniers were on my bike, full of clothes and other useless stuff I carry around to take a lot of the impact and for me to land on.
> 
> ...


At least thats that mystery sorted. If you read back a few posts, there might be a lead on the vehicle.
Have you taken the bike to the second shop yet? If not get in touch with the MIB & tell them that the bikeshop have classed it as write-off. You may not need to take it to the second shop, especially if the first is going to put it writing for you.
You've had antipodean, @avalon in particular, posters asking after you over this.
I'll repeat what I said two weeks ago, sod the bike & make sure you're okay. I would if you are still feeling sore seek medical advice. Given the speed involved & the distance you travelled. And the fact that you are still sore

Over two weeks & nothing from you. Get yourself checked, partly because it'll be needed for the MIB form, in the same way as the quotes for the damage to the bike.

As for the side effects of the painkillers, add them here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/side-effects-of-medecine.141982/

Do you know if the incident was reported as a collision? And if it was do you have the Collision Log Number?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the update @Crankarm.

I'm not entirely surprised that you still ache - after a severe incident like this it'll take time for the muscular damage to heal; My cousin ended up out of action for 8 weeks after being knocked off in a slower speed impact. This is someone who was back at work the day after being kicked by a horse and having arm and ribs broken so she really doesn't take time off without good reason.

I too am disappointed at the police closing the case so quickly,especially given the nature of the incident. Do you know what efforts they've made to trace the car?

Keep us posted.


----------



## BSRU (22 Oct 2013)

Disappointing actions of the police, especially when you consider today in the papers it states the police spent a year investigating the theft of a violin(worth £1.2m) from a very careless owner.


----------



## Leodis (22 Oct 2013)

There was a hit and run just outside Harrogate the other week, the cyclist died. Just thought I would cheer you up Crank


----------



## glenn forger (22 Oct 2013)

"The case is closed"= we can't be bothered.


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the update @Crankarm 



glenn forger said:


> "The case is closed"= we can't be bothered.


 
Sounds familiar, IMC the police accepted the drivers excuse that the sun was in their eyes. Tbh I got the 'we can't be bothered' feeling from the cops at the scene. I thought however, they would have took Crankarm's case further


----------



## glenn forger (22 Oct 2013)

_"I see sir, you were driving at speed whilst you couldn't see ahead of the vehicle you were driving, that's all we need from you, have a nice day"_


----------



## Leodis (22 Oct 2013)

I don't think the police know the impact poor driving has on cyclists, I only had a knock but cycle in fear of been pulled out on again. Its time some MP would introduce presumed liability, I feel this would make drivers take more care around cyclists. I was totally against segregated cycle infra before my off, now I feel its the only way we can make cycling safer.


----------



## Leodis (22 Oct 2013)

2723761 said:


> If you want segregated infrastructure, what need of the presumed liability?



At some point cyclists will need to use the roads, segregated infrastructure will only ever be limited.


----------



## Leodis (22 Oct 2013)

2723774 said:


> At which point it clearly cannot work.



Either way cyclists need more protection on the roads. Cyclists shouldnt have to dress up like a HiViz clown just to be seen by drivers.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Disappointing actions of the police, especially when you consider today in the papers it states the police spent a year investigating the theft of a violin(worth £1.2m) from a very careless owner.



Violin theft isn't a significant factor in deaths in this country. Uninsured drivers, involved in a great deal of hit-and-runs, kill people every year and cost the rest of us £400m a year and rising. The police could check cctv, put up an incident board appealing for witnesses, check local garages for a vehicle of the description booked in for repairs, instead they shrug and brush it off and somewhere out there there's a driver who knows he can smash into vulnerable road users and get away with it.


----------



## benb (22 Oct 2013)

I would be complaining to the Chief Constable in the first instance, and then the IPCC.
To close the case without even having the courtesy to discuss it with you is outrageous.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Oct 2013)

Have they checked Joe90's report? Seems a bit premature when third parties may have pertinent info.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Oct 2013)

I wonder if - for whatever reason - the police have not grasped the seriousness of what happened.

The press stories came over as 'cyclist took a tumble after being nudged from behind'.

Crankers can hardy be accused of making a fuss, but his account is much more serious than that: 'I flew for 14m, bike is mashed'.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Oct 2013)

Today I received a letter from the Camera, Tickets & Collision Unit based at Stevenage Police station. It states,



> Dear Mr Crankarm,
> 
> *Road Traffic Accident *03/10/2013 19:45 HOURS
> *Location *AT JUNCTION WITH 150 METERS SOUT OF WYTON MAIN GATE, SAWTRY WAY, HUNTINGDON
> ...





What a disappointment. I get the impression they don't seem to have done very much at all. Probably just received the case waited a few weeks then rubber stamped it closed - NFA. I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't even realise I was riding a bike and was victim of a hit and run. They certainly don't give details of what enquiries if any they have made to try to identify the vehicle other than relying on a partial registration number and a description of the vehicle. Another dangerous, possibly drunk, uninsured or disqualified driver has got away. I was under the impression that injuring some one in a hit and run was a rather serious motoring offence not to mention other offences that may have been committed. Poor, very poor.


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 Oct 2013)

2723761 said:


> If you want segregated infrastructure, what need of the presumed liability?


It works in the Netherlands where they have both.


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 Oct 2013)

Sorry to hear this Cranks.

On one side, without witnesses or CCTV etc, the police could only rely on an appeal for info. Without that then there's not a lot they can do. How you got told this was the case was wrong IMO given the nature of the incident.


----------



## semislickstick (28 Oct 2013)

> The role of the Police once a collision has been reported is to investigate the matter and to decide on the evidence obtained whether any offences have been committed; it is not our role to apportion blame, this is to be decided by Insurance Companies.



That doesn't sound like they have recorded it as a hit and run on a person.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Oct 2013)

Indeed, I would make an immediate complaint to the IPCC, CCing your MP (and marking it so on the letter to the IPCC as it tends to focus attention).


----------



## Leodis (29 Oct 2013)

This is a total disgrace. How can anyone in power push for more cycling when their own police force are allowing hit and runs to go unpunished with the minimum of investigation.

I blame Thatcher.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Nov 2013)

User said:


> Plus one to this.
> 
> I'm afraid I have little confidence in the police - particularly traffic police - to investigate incidents involving cyclists. My experience, and that of many others I've talked to, they can't be arsed to investigate unless someone is killed - and even then it will be a cursory investigation with every benefit of the doubt being given to the motorist.
> 
> When I was hit and seriously injured the police took 45 minutes to turn up and then couldn't even be bothered to fill out the Incident Book correctly. They didn't note down the details of the three witnesses who had waited to speak to them and, further down the line, denied there were any witnesses. This led one of the witnesses, who happened to be a High Court judge, to have words in ears and I got an apology for their behaviour - but others aren't always so lucky as I was. When the police said there were no witnesses, the driver changed his story and his insurers then tried to deny the claim. It was only after the judge had intervened with the police and they were forced to change their story that the insurers accepted liability.



Given your location is Cambridge would it be a good guess to say the police force was Cambridgeshire Police by any chance?


----------



## Crankarm (1 Nov 2013)

User said:


> No - at the time it was the Met (who are even worse than Cambridgeshire IMHO).



Is that possible?!


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2013)

User said:


> Plus one to this.
> 
> I'm afraid I have little confidence in the police - particularly traffic police - to investigate incidents involving cyclists. My experience, and that of many others I've talked to, they can't be arsed to investigate unless someone is killed - and even then it will be a cursory investigation with every benefit of the doubt being given to the motorist.
> 
> When I was hit and seriously injured the police took 45 minutes to turn up and then couldn't even be bothered to fill out the Incident Book correctly. They didn't note down the details of the three witnesses who had waited to speak to them and, further down the line, denied there were any witnesses. This led one of the witnesses, who happened to be a High Court judge, to have words in ears and I got an apology for their behaviour - but others aren't always so lucky as I was. When the police said there were no witnesses, the driver changed his story and his insurers then tried to deny the claim. It was only after the judge had intervened with the police and they were forced to change their story that the insurers accepted liability.


 
Jeez, in my recent RTC I had similar dealings but I wasn't seriously injured and put the apathy down to that


----------



## cd365 (1 Nov 2013)

User said:


> Plus one to this.
> 
> I'm afraid I have little confidence in the police - particularly traffic police - to investigate incidents involving cyclists. My experience, and that of many others I've talked to, they can't be arsed to investigate unless someone is killed - and even then it will be a cursory investigation with every benefit of the doubt being given to the motorist.
> 
> When I was hit and seriously injured the police took 45 minutes to turn up and then couldn't even be bothered to fill out the Incident Book correctly. They didn't note down the details of the three witnesses who had waited to speak to them and, further down the line, denied there were any witnesses. This led one of the witnesses, who happened to be a High Court judge, to have words in ears and I got an apology for their behaviour - but others aren't always so lucky as I was. When the police said there were no witnesses, the driver changed his story and his insurers then tried to deny the claim. It was only after the judge had intervened with the police and they were forced to change their story that the insurers accepted liability.


This is disgusting, someone should have been fired for this, if an officer is found to be untruthful it should be instant dismissal.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2013)

cd365 said:


> This is disgusting, someone should have been fired for this, if an officer is found to be untruthful it should be instant dismissal.


 Been there & had the same done to me.


----------



## Cycling Dan (2 Nov 2013)

cd365 said:


> This is disgusting, someone should have been fired for this, if an officer is found to be untruthful it should be instant dismissal.


Going off Cleveland police you can sexual assault many women and even rape one all in uniform over ten years. Even with colleagues complaining of your actions before anything is done.


----------



## buggi (2 Nov 2013)

semislickstick said:


> That doesn't sound like they have recorded it as a hit and run on a person.


 t thought that. Why, as a cyclist, would they presume you had an insurance company? It's not a legal requirement. Whoever wrote this letter thinks your a driver.


----------



## buggi (2 Nov 2013)

User said:


> Plus one to this.
> 
> I'm afraid I have little confidence in the police - particularly traffic police - to investigate incidents involving cyclists. My experience, and that of many others I've talked to, they can't be arsed to investigate unless someone is killed - and even then it will be a cursory investigation with every benefit of the doubt being given to the motorist.
> 
> When I was hit and seriously injured the police took 45 minutes to turn up and then couldn't even be bothered to fill out the Incident Book correctly. They didn't note down the details of the three witnesses who had waited to speak to them and, further down the line, denied there were any witnesses. This led one of the witnesses, who happened to be a High Court judge, to have words in ears and I got an apology for their behaviour - but others aren't always so lucky as I was. When the police said there were no witnesses, the driver changed his story and his insurers then tried to deny the claim. It was only after the judge had intervened with the police and they were forced to change their story that the insurers accepted liability.


 the CTC are running a campaign to ensure police investigate cycling incidents properly. They have a catalogue of bad investigations.


----------



## glenn forger (2 Nov 2013)

buggi said:


> the CTC are running a campaign to ensure police investigate cycling incidents properly. They have a catalogue of bad investigations.



Which make for seriously scary reading, a presupposition the cyclist was at fault, disposal of evidence, lost evidence , lost paperwork and baffling decisions not to prosecute.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (7 Nov 2013)

This sis shocking,hope you are ok Crankarm.


----------

